# Longterm RP partner.



## JinxGlider (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey all , I'm looking for a mature adult preferably in the 30+ range. I'm 39 and a gay male. I prefer m/m SLs. I have a variety of interests. I love a good science-fantasy setting. Or a modern supernatural/horror setting.  I can play here in DMs or discord. Not looking for anything insane maybe a post or two a day. I'm okay with NSFW. I just prefer a good story with a lot of action and some longevity. I love brainstorming and world building. I really want to get a feel for my Fursona. Develop him as a character,  commission or make art of our characters on missions.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> Hey all , I'm looking for a mature adult preferably in the 30+ range. I'm 39 and a gay male. I prefer m/m SLs. I have a variety of interests. I love a good science-fantasy setting. Or a modern supernatural/horror setting.  I can play here in DMs or discord. Not looking for anything insane maybe a post or two a day. I'm okay with NSFW. I just prefer a good story with a lot of action and some longevity. I love brainstorming and world building. I really want to get a feel for my Fursona. Develop him as a character,  commission or make art of our characters on missions.



Hey there, I'm not gay myself but I do have homosexual characters. I'm also turning 30 next January so I think that would work? I also love sci-fi, fantasy, and mixing the two with supernatural and whatnot.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hey there, I'm not gay myself but I do have homosexual characters. I'm also turning 30 next January so I think that would work? I also love sci-fi, fantasy, and mixing the two with supernatural and whatnot.


Hey that's totally fine shoot me a DM or if you have discord you can message me there AndyG#7134. I would love to figure out a plot <3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> Hey that's totally fine shoot me a DM or if you have discord you can message me there AndyG#7134. I would love to figure out a plot <3



I'll just try to contact you on Discord.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 25, 2021)

Still looking for another partner or two.


----------

